# Excited to have a hunting dog again!



## Winglish (Mar 28, 2015)

I used to have some really nice bird dogs. It has been a few since those days. Lately I have gone through some life changes that have required a lot of introspection. I realized I needed a dog to hunt behind. 

Introducing GSP pup Charlie Brown. He is a grandpup of Clint Wirick's NSTRA champion General Fancy Dax (I think Clint is here?) and a great-grandpup of HOF DC/AFC 3XNSTRA CH Gamble's Odyssey Fritz MH RD VCX 
NAVHDA UT Prize II, RU 2008 NAGDC, F-ROMXX
NSTRA Second Runner Up, National Dog of the Year Trial. 

Let me tell you something, friends- This pup HUNTS! I am super happy with him! My 12 year old son left the field after his first day ever shooting birds and said, "Dad, I had such a great time! I want to hunt with you every time!" 

Thanks to Brett Brown from Eagle Mountain for the pup. He's bringing the family together. As you can see- My daughter likes him too ;0)


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

Very cool. Good times are ahead.


----------

